Ask HN: Which programming language has the best documentation? - siquick
======
westurner
Python! The Python docs are written in ReStructuredText and built with Sphinx.

[https://docs.python.org/](https://docs.python.org/)

[https://devguide.python.org](https://devguide.python.org)

[https://packaging.python.org](https://packaging.python.org)

------
cag_ii
I would have to say Java. Between the tutorials, Language/VM specification &
library Javadocs, it's the most thorough I've seen to date...

------
tonteldoos
Do you mean formal documentation, or all documentation (including sources like
stackoverflow, blog posts, etc)?

I haven't used Java in a while, but my experience lately with Python docs
(both formal and informal) has been fantastic. This applies not just to the
core language and libraries, but also various third party libraries and
frameworks.

------
yanshuai
C# does!

~~~
megaman22
Core stuff, sure. But much of MSDN is a wasteland of autogenerated garbage and
super vague shit that is of no use to anyone.

